# Unhide hidden files by virus?



## JayPo (Sep 7, 2011)

Last night I got infected with a Trojan virus disguising itself as Windows running some kind of system restore on my computer. I got rid of the virus, but it hid all of my files (programs, documents, music, photos, everything). 

I did the whole thing in Control Panel and clicked Show Hidden Files, but that doesn't solve my problem. Now the hidden files are showing, but they are still hidden!

How do I unhide them all for good, so that I can actually use my programs and edit my photos?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Do not run any temp file cleaners!

Please download and execute this file

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/grinler/unhide.exe

Please be patient as this process can take a while. Wait until you see the Finished message box.

Let me know how things are.


----------



## JayPo (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you. I managed to unhide everything myself and get my important photos and documents backed up. But this virus is something that neither McAfee nor Kaspersky can seem to get rid of. Just gonna Nuke and Boot the machine tonight and start fresh. :/


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Restoring a computer by System Restore is the worst way to get rid of a virus.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Sometimes a fresh start is the best way to go, but if you want to have someone take a look before you go that route...

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## JayPo (Sep 7, 2011)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Restoring a computer by System Restore is the worst way to get rid of a virus.


Why is that? Just looking to educate myself a bit.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Restore points are often infected themselves. Leave the system restore alone and follow what tetonbob told you.

BG


----------

